# Texas Heatwave - July 25, 26 - Austin, TX



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone going? Would love to hear a couple competition SQ vehicles, as well as meet a few of you guys. I'm busy Saturday, but going to try like hell to make it up there Sunday.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow haven't been to a HeatWave since 03 lol might have to make this one or try like hell.


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

LaserSVT said he was going and Southsyde will be there.

Edit: Change of plans, going to try and make it. Sent my contact info to Laser.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope I can go I been wanting to meet you guys from Texas.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

LaserSVT is going to be there? Sure hope he brings those Sinfoni's down.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I will be there with the Sinfonis. I am going just because a few have asked me to so they can hear them. I am all nervous now. I was laying there last night thinking "What if they hate them and its all in my head that they sound good?" LOL

The Mosconis are in and I will be doing the best tuning I can. I am leaving a couple flat user EQ spots open for anyone that wants to take a crack at their idea of the "right" sound.

I don't think I will be competing and plan on being there at 11 on Saturday and not sure how long I will be there for.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ill be there Saturday bright and early...


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm....just moved to Austin, and I'm due for time off....maybe if the old lady doesn't have s **** ton of stuff for me to do....


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> I will be there with the Sinfonis. I am going just because a few have asked me to so they can hear them. I am all nervous now. I was laying there last night thinking "What if they hate them and its all in my head that they sound good?" LOL
> 
> The Mosconis are in and I will be doing the best tuning I can. I am leaving a couple flat user EQ spots open for anyone that wants to take a crack at their idea of the "right" sound.
> 
> I don't think I will be competing and plan on being there at 11 on Saturday and not sure how long I will be there for.


What car I would love to hear these


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

HTX said:


> What car I would love to hear these


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

Laser Rollin' covert.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yay! Oral surgery tomorrow! I like the food in Austin but cant have any now.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Attending for sure. Probably Sunday.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

snaimpally said:


> Attending for sure. Probably Sunday.


Try to come Saturday Shiv!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like we have a few people showing up. Cool! Well, gonna be hot as hell but still, cool! I really hope to meet some peeps. If you want to find me at the event I am a fat white dude with a goatee. 











I will be in shorts and a grey T-shirt or a Sinfoni one if they were done in time. Text or call me.
Bill 903-875-5251

Or if you see the truck flat palm smack the driver door. It will page me. LOL


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Might be able to make an appearance Sunday
Depends on whether or not I can talk these assholes in Winnipeg to work in the morning


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to send a big shout out and thank you to Chad and Eric for inviting me out and being so hospitable. I had a great time despite the intense heat. Got to sample some first class SQ systems today and was very impressed. Was great to hear so many well tuned and designed systems all at once. Chads tuning on the cars I heard was superb. Erics car the speakers are invisible and it sounds as if the entire dash is the speakers. Tight and clean with a solid low end.
Chads car is like you are sitting at home in front of some high end tower speakers 8' away. The depth and width was just awesome! Still thinking of the finger snapping and how real it sounded. Excellence right there. Nice and simple with only 5 drivers total.
I forgot the gents name with the Tundra that has the Scan mids and Focal tweeters but that was a great sounding truck. So smooth.

Gomer Pilot! Thanks for coming out and I really enjoyed your truck. Those HAT components really sizzle and just love that bass! Thank you for showing it off. Truck is so comfortable and nice it really has me thinking of having a car payment again.


The big thanks is to Eric for helping me to get my sound stage right. Dude is magic on the TA and I am amazed at how well you got everything placed in my truck now. The drive home was over before I knew it. The sound is now to the side mirrors and right at eye level. Sinatra was right there sitting on my dash after you were done.
And to Chad, would have loved for you to have had time to tweak my EQ but with that one simple crossover change we made I agree that the tonality is pretty dang close to spot on. With a few more hours I think I will be able to get it perfect. Already addressed the hot spots we were discussing and a few minor cuts on the driver side EQ really balanced it out just like you said it would. If it wasnt so hot I would have entered it like you suggested but I couldnt take any more of that heat. That Port-A-Cool you guys had rocked though!


I was so busy listening to cars (amazing how many just tossed me their keys and let me play) and tuning my truck I almost forgot to take pictures! LOL I did snap a few, mostly of the crew I was hanging out with and a couple SPL cars that caught my eye. Thre was so much going on though you need the whole weekend to see all the cars.

So here are a few pics I snapped:






[URL=http://s185.photobucket.com/user/orange92gt/media/2015%20Heatwave/IMG_20150725_140622058_HDR_zpspdrijchn.jpg.html]


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great to see/ hear that you had a good time Bill. I was checking out that YouTube video and I guess they really do do it big in Texas lol. My heard hurt just watching that truck flex.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Great to see/ hear that you had a good time Bill. I was checking out that YouTube video and I guess they really do do it big in Texas lol. My heard hurt just watching that truck flex.


It was good fun. The SPL systems were very impressive but also annoying. Trying to sit and listen to a great SQ system and have that loud bass from the testing lanes seep in. When Eric and I were doing my TA it was a bit frustrating when we had my subs off yet the truck was still shaking from another truck that was over 100' away. LOL


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I take it there was no " safe zone " for SQ people there huh ?


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

They had the spl lanes right next to the sq cars, not an ideal setup. Was great meeting Bill and Chad and listening to the other cars helped me to identify some ta tweaks that need to be made. I'll play with it some or I may need to hook up with Eric myself. Good times, but Heatwave is right.....


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Gomer Pilot said:


> They had the spl lanes right next to the sq cars, not an ideal setup. Was great meeting Bill and Chad and listening to the other cars helped me to identify some ta tweaks that need to be made. I'll play with it some or I may need to hook up with Eric myself. Good times, but Heatwave is right.....


Really I think all you need to do is shorten the distance set in the TA for the passenger tweeter and mid a little bit. Its just pulled to the passenger side a tad too much. Height was nice and the mids were very detailed. Maybe pull a couple db out of the 8-12khz range. Those little PDX amps drive that setup pretty dang well though. Subs sound solid and when i sat on top of them it was like a lower back massage.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Well sucks that I missed it...glad yall had a good time


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Finally home and feeling somewhat normal again lol

Great event as always! Vodka and lots of sun makes for an exhausting next few days unfortunately.

It was greatt hanging out with some old friends and meeting some new ones...  Thats what these events are all about really. If you are not there for that, you are there for all the wrong reasons lol

Cant wait to see everyone again at the upcoming events..

~Chad


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

it was nice to meet all the new comers and to see old friends. It was hot as balls BIG SHOUT OUT TO Hester!!!!! Woott thanks for keeping it kool dawg, thanks to Chad for the drinks and Chris for the chasers... LOL All and all it was a good time!!!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

matdotcom2000 said:


> it was nice to meet all the new comers and to see old friends. It was hot as balls BIG SHOUT OUT TO Hester!!!!! Woott thanks for keeping it kool dawg, thanks to Chad for the drinks and Chris for the chasers... LOL All and all it was a good time!!!


Thanks for letting me check out your truck. Really enjoyed that music session. Love those Focal tweeters.


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

matdotcom2000 said:


> it was nice to meet all the new comers and to see old friends. It was hot as balls BIG SHOUT OUT TO Hester!!!!! Woott thanks for keeping it kool dawg, thanks to Chad for the drinks and Chris for the chasers... LOL All and all it was a good time!!!


Ha! Chad and his drinks! Enjoyed checking out your truck and definitely enjoyed all of the advice.


----------

